# Conjugations



## iheartflutes

I was just wondering, are conjugations availible here. I always have trouble with those.


----------



## vachecow

I do not believe so (please correct me if I am wrong).  However, you could ask for one/help with one and I am sure that either myself or one of the other members would be more than glad to help.

there are also other websites that have conjugations...if i find one i will let you know


----------



## mkellogg

I keep telling myself that I'll be ready to start the "conjugations project" next week, and it never happens...

So let me say jokingly, that I'll start the project next week. 

But seriously, I hope to start that project sometime soon.


----------



## Artrella

mkellogg said:
			
		

> I keep telling myself that I'll be ready to start the "conjugations project" next week, and it never happens...
> 
> So let me say jokingly, that I'll start the project next week.
> 
> But seriously, I hope to start that project sometime soon.





That would be really good, Mike!


----------



## quehuong

iheartflutes said:
			
		

> I was just wondering, are conjugations availible here. I always have trouble with those.



I wish they were here, too.



			
				mkellogg said:
			
		

> I keep telling myself that I'll be ready to start the "conjugations project" next week, and it never happens...
> 
> So let me say jokingly, that I'll start the project next week.
> 
> But seriously, I hope to start that project sometime soon.



Members could contribute....


----------



## mkellogg

OK, let's get started with this.

For each language (French, Spanish and Italian), I need a project leader/coordinator. This person would be in charge of the Excel spreadsheet with the conjugations. Good skills include a decent knowledge of Excel, the ability to work with others, and the time.  The leader would coordinate the efforts of others.

I've attached an example spreadsheet for French. I have filled in a couple of examples, and I would need you all to complete it. From there, I would write the program to perform the conjugations.

Quehuong, would you like to lead the French project?

Mike


----------



## Leopold

Are you talking about the conjugation of regular verbs?? I mean to publish the endings? Or to make a programme able to conjugate any verb we input? For the latter, i must say you can find the conjugation of any Spanish verb at the RAE website (www.rae.es) by looking it up in their dictionary and then clicking on the blue square that appears on the left of the headword.


----------



## vachecow

I think that we would definately need to do irregular verbs.


----------



## quehuong

mkellogg said:
			
		

> OK, let's get started with this.
> 
> I've attached an example spreadsheet for French. I have filled in a couple of examples, and I would need you all to complete it. From there, I would write the program to perform the conjugations.



Would something like this be easier for you to program?  http://www.laits.utexas.edu/fi/vcr/

I really don't like this ==> http://humanities.uchicago.edu/orgs/ARTFL/forms_unrest/inflect.query.html





			
				mkellogg said:
			
		

> Quehuong, would you like to lead the French project?



This project sounds very interesting and it would be a nice adventure for me.  However, my knowledge of French is very limited so I would just like to be a helper.


----------



## mkellogg

Yes, Quehuong, closer to the first one that you mentioned - everything on one page.

I can do much of this myself, but it will get done much faster if I have a few volunteers.


----------



## DesertCat

I use Verbix for Italian when I'm at work (since all my reference books are at home):

http://www.verbix.com/webverbix/index.asp

There are many languages listed but I don't know how good a lot of them are.


----------



## mkellogg

This thread used to be about allowing verb conjugations here on WordReference.  Many people have requested to have it here.


----------



## vachecow

It isn't illegal to cut and paste conjugations from other websites into yours, is it?


----------



## mkellogg

You should say the source if you are copying their formatting in addition to the ideas.  If it is just the data itself, such as the conjugation of avoir, nobody owns that.


----------



## vachecow

Thanks...........and since thats the case couldn't you just copy the conjugations off another website?


----------

